# Jetta V6 Twin Turbo?



## BURNEDSKULL (Oct 4, 2014)

Hey wats up guy. I have a 99 jetta for about 6 years. I love it, I wouldn't change if for anything. Lately I've been seeing some nice cars with v6 twin turbos and I would like to try it. Does anyone know how I would start, about how much it would cost and any good shops that don't rip you off more than what they work?? Thanks!

BTW my car engine is a 2.0 so I know I would have to swap the engine but I need some guidance in what engine and how much because I don't want to get ripped off. I've also heard of "all motor 2.0 engines" which ever one is easier and can have a awesome amount of hp will be great.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Only a VW VR6 would fit. The VR6 has the exhaust only on one side, not like a regular V6. How would you do the twin turbos then?


----------



## DougVRT (May 16, 2014)

Well is it a 1999 MK3, or a 1999.5 MK4. If you want a lot power than building an all motor 2.0 isn't a great idea. You can either build the 2.0p, and add boost, or swap a VR6 in. The swap isn't that difficult. The mk3 came with the old AAA 12valve, and the MK4 came with either the revised 12v or a 24v depending on the year. Twin turbo is also pointless on a VR6/ a single 60trim or better will be perfect, or a supercharger. If you have an MK4 a 1.8T would be very easy. With a better turbo, an exhaust, and a tune you could be making some good power too.


----------



## BURNEDSKULL (Oct 4, 2014)

DougVRT said:


> Well is it a 1999 MK3, or a 1999.5 MK4. If you want a lot power than building an all motor 2.0 isn't a great idea. You can either build the 2.0p, and add boost, or swap a VR6 in. The swap isn't that difficult. The mk3 came with the old AAA 12valve, and the MK4 came with either the revised 12v or a 24v depending on the year. Twin turbo is also pointless on a VR6/ a single 60trim or better will be perfect, or a supercharger. If you have an MK4 a 1.8T would be very easy. With a better turbo, an exhaust, and a tune you could be making some good power too.


Its a 1999.5 Mk4. And i like the idea of a VR6 with a single turbo if you think the twin turbo is pointless. So lets say i buy a vr6 engine do i have to buy the harness and ECU? Can the trans stay or do i have to buy the 6-speed? Do you recommend any shops that give reasonable prices?

Thanks!


----------



## ArcticFox (Nov 4, 2005)

Twin turbo is useless for the motor. You have only 1 cylinder head so having a single more efficient single turbocharger is the only route you should look at. There's already solid kits from CTS, Pagparts, and a couple other shops. I'd take a look at the Forced Induction section and the 12v Vr6 sections and do some searching is commonly talked about.

This would be the CTS kit for your car. You'd figure another $1000 for a decent shop to install it.
http://www.ctsturbo.com/cart/products/CTS_Turbo_STAGE_1_MK4_VR6_TURBO_KIT-94-334.html


----------



## DougVRT (May 16, 2014)

If you get the Vr6 get the trans, and make sure its a manual. A stock Vr clutch is more than enough for some baby cams, and a Stage 1 turbo. I would recomend the Kinetic kit with a Garrett turbo. I honestly don't know if you need the harness, and if you want a shop to do the swap I would say sell your car, and buy a factory Vr. If you find a sucker to take yours, and find a deal, you can come out on top. Also, I wouldn't recomend a shop for this. They can garantee there work if they don't use there own parts.


----------

